# So CALIFORNIA June 15, 2013



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Haven't had a meet in a while. Papasin will be down next weekend for a short family vacation, so, let's have a little meet.

Place: Cerritos Park East. Cerritos, Ca.

Map here... Cerritos Park East

Day: Next Saturday, June 15th

Time: 10-whenever. *










here's where we plan to be. in this area. we can park in the lot, or on the street (Ironbark dr.) All the parking is a really close walk so we can check out some cars. then move them around if it's crowded. but i doubt it's crowded at all.

I'll try to get one of the picnic tables where I have the arrows.

So, everyone invited. not sure what we want to do for food, yet. ideas?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I guess we're in . So who else is coming? Let's start a list (screenname, car)

1. jtaudioacc, Scion xB
2. papasin, Civic SI sedan
3. mrspapasin, Smart?
4. grantwb1, RSX
5. badfish, 4-runner
6. PTAudi, DC2
7. xxx_busa, TL?
8. michaelsil1, Smoke Shack
9. jon w., Magic Bus
10. voodoosoul, VW CC
11. FREQBOX, Scion xB
12. rawdawg, ?

Maybe:
1. cobb2819, Civic
2. astrochex, Mini Cooper S
3. charliekwin, G35
4. Jeremy Mullins, ?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll try and make it with my civic. My shops lead tech and sales guy will be in town from Albuquerque that weekend also, so I'll try and see if we can get this fit into his schedule.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll be there just because I know there will be a lot of females there!

I got funds or will bring drinks? Let me know.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## PTAudi (May 18, 2009)

Nice! I'm in as well. 
Audi won't be ready by then so the DC2 would have to do! 
Looking forward in meeting new peeps. 
JT just let me know what I should bring boss!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I should make it, granted the TL is out of the BODY ****ING SHOP. 

If not I swing by just to say Hey !


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Put me down as a definite maybe, MINI Cooper S

What can I bring?

What I won't bring is Croc's. :laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

1. jtaudioacc, Scion xB
2. papasin, Civic SI sedan
3. mrspapasin, Smart?
4. grantwb1, RSX
5. badfish, 4-runner
6. PTAudi, DC2
7. xxx_busa, TL?
8. michaelsil1, Smoke Shack

Maybe:
1. cobb2819, Civic
2. astrochex, Mini Cooper S


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Jon W. also said he could make it. gary will be mixing at skywalker working on Transformers 4, the new star wars and avatar 2. lol


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

I will try to make it down with my G35, as long as y'all promise to be gentle with criticism  I'm near Pasadena, so it's not *too* far. Depends mostly on whether family commitments come up.


----------



## Jeremy Mullins (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm a maybe.... No car (still)


----------



## voodoosoul (Feb 7, 2010)

I guess we're in . So who else is coming? Let's start a list (screenname, car)

1. jtaudioacc, Scion xB
2. papasin, Civic SI sedan
3. mrspapasin, Smart?
4. grantwb1, RSX
5. badfish, 4-runner
6. PTAudi, DC2
7. xxx_busa, TL?
8. voodoosoul, VW CC
Maybe:
1. cobb2819, Civic
2. astrochex, Mini Cooper S


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

1. jtaudioacc, Scion xB
2. papasin, Civic SI sedan
3. mrspapasin, Smart?
4. grantwb1, RSX
5. badfish, 4-runner
6. PTAudi, DC2
7. xxx_busa, TL?
8. michaelsil1, Smoke Shack
9. jon w., Magic Bus
10. voodoosoul, VW CC
11. FREQBOX, Scion xB
12. rawdawg, ?
13. Huaiw, Accord
14. Huaiw's friend Chris, NSX

Maybe:
1. cobb2819, Civic
2. astrochex, Mini Cooper S
3. charliekwin, G35
4. Jeremy Mullins,?


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> 8. michaelsil1, Smoke Shack


LOL

I'm gonna ask SWMBO if she wants to go.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Im in, its been way too long!
'06 Scion XB


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll dig out the coolers. some stuff that would be cool to bring are any kind of snacks, soda, water, etc.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Raw is in! I'll root up something to chaw on. Car still in shambles due to apathy.


----------



## Huaiw (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm in with my accord. Also bringing a friend (Chris) with his NSX. Please let us know what we need to bring. Thanks.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

exposure bump. lol


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

I might show up, but my car is getting new tires so I'll probably be driving the other car.
Bone stock sound system.... so since I can't entertain the dude with the system I like the best gets to drive the S63.


EDIT: just realized I have to be in fullerton mid afternoon. i'll try to come up anyway... just to give rawdawg some grief


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*my number if anyone gets lost. call or text. call again if i don't answer.
(714)817-8282*


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Awwww damn I guess I'm in hahaha


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

ok, i have some costco sandwiches and cookies. a cooler, napkins and plates.

if some of you guys could bring the following at least.

ice
soda
water
chips
forks and spoons, if needed for something.

and anything else we can devour. or, we can always go pick up some food nearby.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm definite, with no wife. There is no correlation.

I'll have a cooler with some water and soda.


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

I've been given the all-clear from the wife to come on down around the kiddo's nap time, so I'll be down early afternoon for at least a little while. Happy to bring some water -- no worries about that making the trip from the SGV.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I am bringing a 24-pack of Coke in 12oz cans.


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

i'll be bringing a cooler with ice, waters, snacks, pop-up tent for someone to use for shade over their car, chairs, tools, and lots of hi-res music.

does anyone know if there is power available? i have 75 ft of power cord. 

for fun, i'll be comparing the hi-res vs. CD using rebecca pidgeon's _spanish harlem_ and patricia barber's _smash_


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Once again I'm going to miss out.  Leaving town for Father's Day weekend...gonna hang out with Pops. Have a great time boys. Please take plenty of pics for me!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

jon w. said:


> does anyone know if there is power available? i have 75 ft of power cord.


I asked a while ago because there is a power outlet in the picnic area. but, you need to rent the picnic area months in advance, but more importantly, they said I couldn't have an extension cord run across any walkway. 

unless a neighbor wants to lend power from across the street, i think the alternator is going to have to do, Jon. sorry.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

1. jtaudioacc, Scion xB
2. papasin, Civic SI sedan
3. mrspapasin, Smart?
4. grantwb1, RSX
5. badfish, 4-runner
6. PTAudi, DC2
7. xxx_busa, TL?
8. michaelsil1, Smoke Shack
9. jon w., Magic Bus
10. voodoosoul, VW CC
11. FREQBOX, Scion xB
12. rawdawg, ?
13. Huaiw, Accord
14. Huaiw's friend Chris, NSX
15. oca123, S63
16. AndyInOC, ?
17. astrochex, Mini Cooper S
18. charliekwin, G35

Maybe:
1. cobb2819, Civic
2. Jeremy Mullins, ?


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

I need to get motivated to get back to work on my car.. May come check it out.. Only about 60 miles from where I live now...
Nextproject... Camry

Paul


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

nextproject said:


> I need to get motivated to get back to work on my car.. May come check it out.. Only about 60 miles from where I live now...
> Nextproject... Camry
> 
> Paul


come on down, or up, Paul. would love to take a listen to the horns.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm parked on ironbark at a table
behind the baseball field.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

It was a nice meet. Very productive for me because of Richard, Jon, and Nick letting me listen to their vehicles. I know how an idea of how I want my system to sound. I also now have to read Nick's G35 build, because it looks sweet in the flesh.

Thanks JT for getting there early and reserving a great spot. The park was a great choice.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Nick's G35 was polished and stealth. Papasin's ride was excellent, precise. Michael's wheels got even better but we'll see how long that lasts...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks JT for hosting and bringing the goodies. I had a good time and I wanted to see how my tuning was going (accepted), don't worry Rawdawg this is the sound I've been striving for.

I'm sorry for not contributing to the food frenzy I'm super broke.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! That was a lot of fun. A lot of excellent sounding vehicles, good food, and great folks. Glad I was able to get you guys to have a meet while my family and I were in town .

Some of the pics I was able to snap with my phone of the cars (sorry I missed a few) and the folks hanging out...


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks again to JT for organizing and hosting, and for getting there early to grab some space, which was at a premium!

Yesterday was the first time anyone other than myself has heard the car (G35), so I was a little nervous about it. Thanks to the guys who took their time time to listen and for the nice comments. Got some suggestions for improvement, too.

Was phoned home before I was able to demo other cars, but I did finally get to hear the Magic Bus. Great demo by Jon...Some wow! moments in there for sure.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

charliekwin said:


> Thanks again to JT for organizing and hosting, and for getting there early to grab some space, which was at a premium!
> 
> Yesterday was the first time anyone other than myself has heard the car (G35), so I was a little nervous about it. Thanks to the guys who took their time time to listen and for the nice comments. Got some suggestions for improvement, too.
> 
> Was phoned home before I was able to demo other cars, but I did finally get to hear the Magic Bus. Great demo by Jon...Some wow! moments in there for sure.


I wanted to listen to the g35, but I looked up and it was gone. :surprised:


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

michaelsil1 said:


> I wanted to listen to the g35, but I looked up and it was gone. :surprised:


I'll turn my phone off next time so I can't be reached. Plausible deniability!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*fun times! as usual, most of us just sat around and bs'd. i think most were more interested in their vaporizers than anything car audio related. lol
*
*this guy....*








*lost his job the day before and we had to cheer him up, wasn't easy, as the picture shows his mood most of the day. :laugh::laugh::laugh:
j/k, Scott, but i hope you stay down in so.cal. 

anyway, I thought the park worked out great. thanks to Jon W. for bringing the ez up. that was a life saver once the sun broke through. i'd guess the park wouldn't get any busier than it was. as long as we get there early enough, parking won't be so bad. no little league and we own the place. lol

inappropriate crew was well represented and doing their thing. rawdawg showed before 6pm, amazing!

glad we could fit a meet in while the Papasin's were in town. have a safe drive home!

here's a few random pics...*



















*everyone was napping*


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

oh, and also...I ended up with a green chair and 3 CD's with notes of tracks on them. Astrochex Paul?


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> oh, and also...I ended up with a green chair and 3 CD's with notes of tracks on them. Astrochex Paul?


nice work on my part... 

thanks for not leaving the chair, the bag, and the CDs for the ants.


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone... Thanks for the warm welcome to the group. Was very cool listening to very nice stereos and seeing what others are doing... I was impressed all around.. 
Nice meeting everyone and I hope to make the next meet!...


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

JT thanks for getting the ball rolling; had a great time. Nice to see some old faces and new ones. Lets not wait so long for the next one


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for getting us together again JT! It was a fun and very relaxing day!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hopefully I'll be able to make the next one!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Looking good guys!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Man I should check this section more fequently. i missed this one. When is the next one? My Armada should be done by them. Hopefully if I get motivated to finish it.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I knew about this but my car was in pieces. I hope to make the next one too.


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

Clearly haven't been on this forum in far too long >.< Just got the PM on this event.


----------

